# 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) warrant officer receives MacArthur Award



## Ravage (May 16, 2008)

FORT LEWIS, Wash. (Sine Pari, May 16, 2008) – The General Douglas MacArthur Leadership Awards were presented on May 14, 2008 to 28 Army Officers at the Pentagon by U.S. Army Chief of Staff George W. Casey.

Chief Warrant Officer Robert Hunt assigned to the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Lewis, Wash. was recognized as one of the finest leaders in the U.S. Army when he was presented the General Douglas MacArthur Award.

Hunt, the only active duty warrant officer selected for the award, stated that receiving the award is “humbling.”  He went on to say "I personally felt overwhelmed to have been selected.  When you look at the people that are past winners it hits you what my superiors thought of me. The name Douglas MacArthur means a lot."

The road Hunt traveled to be recognized was long and arduous.  In the First Special Forces Group, Chief Hunt has served on separate deployments to Afghanistan, the Philippines, and Iraq.  Among his credits on his latest deployment to Iraq were advising two Iraqi battalions.

However, the dedication to his men may be Hunt’s greatest attribute.  Wounded on two separate occasions on his recent tour in Iraq, Hunt continued to fight.  He was evacuated to Germany after his vehicle struck the second IED.  Against the advice of Family and doctors, Hunt insisted he be returned to Iraq to finish the tour of duty with his Special Forces team.

Hunt said any success can be found in those he works with.

“You aren’t anything without the people around you,” said Hunt. “I don’t think it’s me.  I’ve been fortunate to work with people who brought out the best in me.”

The General Douglas MacArthur Leadership Award recognizes company grade officers who demonstrate the ideals General MacArthur stood for - duty, honor, and country. The award promotes and sustains effective junior officer leadership in the Army.

25 company grade officers and three Warrant Officers were selected for the presentation of the 21st Annual General Douglas MacArthur Leadership Award.  

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/May/SP-080516-01.html








> Chief Warrant Officer Robert Hunt assigned to the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Lewis, Wash. was recognized as one of the finest leaders in the U.S. Army when he was presented the General Douglas MacArthur Award.


----------

